# Como hacer un puente en Eagle.



## diegex2005 (Dic 6, 2012)

Buenas con todos
Estoy disenando en Eagle en una sola cara, una tarjeta que usa el uC atmega16L, sin embargo luego de hacer el ruteo manual, no he podido juntar dos pines.
Poreso queria hacer un puente entre ellos dos.
Cual es la forma correcta de hacer un puente en Eagle
Porfavor ayudenme.

Saludosss


----------



## josemaX (Dic 6, 2012)

Puedes poner algo como una resistencia y la posicionas donde tengas que poner el puente, además como valor lo puedes poner 0 ohmios y así sabes que es un puente.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 7, 2012)

En la sección de componentes "ADD", buscar en Jump-Or-smd o Jumper o, Jumper/J/Brtidge el puente o terminal para puentear que satisfaga los requerimientos del diseño. También se pueden construir con los componentes de la sección Solpad o Wirepad y luego conectarlos con un simple conductor ( Wire ).

Saludos:


----------



## electroconico (Dic 7, 2012)

Con una "via" , son perforaciones que llevan señal.

Inserta 2 vias y nombralos igual que la señal a puentear.
De esa manera tu determinas la distancia necesaria.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2012)

Yo siempre hago los puentes "por la otra cara" simplemente, hago las vías mas anchas y luego ya se de donde a donde va el puente; por donde diga la "pista".


----------

